# Winter



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

Now that winter approaches in the northern hemisphere, it seems appropriate to start a winter theme. It's 'technically' still autumn but it certainly looks like winter here.


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2016)

Walking trail by local reservoir yesterday afternoon...


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2016)

Leaf on path this afternoon...


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2016)

Yesterday afternoon. There was a fair wind blowing the snow around.


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 7, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 7, 2016)

Abandoned granaries...


----------



## lion rock (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice DPC., I like the "abandoned" photo!
-r


----------



## dpc (Dec 7, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Nice DPC., I like the "abandoned" photo!
> -r




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2016)

Sun of a winter morning...


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 11, 2016)

Not really Winter here in Germany (at least no snow until now) but this morning we had fog, frost (-5 degree Celesius) and for one hour the rising sun as background lighting source.
































regards
Frank

P.S.: These photos are taken with the EOS M5 the EF-S 60 Macro and the EX90 flash for fill in light.


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2016)

Very nice series, Photorex.  I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you click.

By the way, the object on pic 3 is not something organic, it is a screw. In case one wonders what it is.

regards
Frank


----------



## lion rock (Dec 11, 2016)

Very nice Photorex.
-r

PS., you could fool me that it wasn't a twig.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2016)

Photorex said:


> Not really Winter here in Germany (at least no snow until now) but this morning we had fog, frost (-5 degree Celesius) and for one hour the rising sun as background lighting source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I particularly like the fourth picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Frank. 
I particularly like this shot, (no3) the light is great and now you have told us it is a screw it seems obvious (though I hadn't seen that before you told us!) the way nature is mimicking the man made here is great, you can see the spiral of the thread replicated in the ice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Photorex said:


> Not really Winter here in Germany (at least no snow until now) but this morning we had fog, frost (-5 degree Celesius) and for one hour the rising sun as background lighting source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TimoV (Dec 11, 2016)

Here are some winter photos from Nuuksio National Park, Espoo, Finland

-10 Celsius, no snow yet, only ice ;-)


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2016)

TimoV said:


> Here are some winter photos from Nuuksio National Park, Espoo, Finland
> 
> -10 Celsius, no snow yet, only ice ;-)



Lovely shots.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 11, 2016)

It´s good to see that winter has come somewhere ... I would have loved to contribute to this thread but over here it´s just dark, wet, windy and boring ... Not even around my cabin in the mountains do we have proper winter conditions. 

Keep posting!!


----------



## TimoV (Dec 11, 2016)

Click said:


> TimoV said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some winter photos from Nuuksio National Park, Espoo, Finland
> ...



Thank you very much.

Here also waiting that real winter begins ;-)


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2016)

TimoV said:


> Here are some winter photos from Nuuksio National Park, Espoo, Finland
> 
> -10 Celsius, no snow yet, only ice ;-)




Nice, TimoV! I like the second one in particular.


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2016)

Along our local walking trail...


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2016)

Dull winter's day on the plains of Saskatchewan...


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 16, 2016)

Eldar said:


> It´s good to see that winter has come somewhere ... I would have loved to contribute to this thread but over here it´s just *dark, wet, windy and boring* ... Not even around my cabin in the mountains do we have proper winter conditions.
> 
> Keep posting!!



Same here, but I'd add the all-day-long fog -.-

Nice photos guys, keep going setting the right mood for christmas


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2016)

:'(


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2016)

:'(

I wish I could pull some detail from the magpies, but...


----------



## TimoV (Dec 16, 2016)

A little Christmas feeling, still no snow... 16.12.2016 Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 17, 2016)

Mount Baker in the early AM, taken from Burke Mountain in Coquitlam, BC.

5D3, Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Mount Baker in the early AM, taken from Burke Mountain in Coquitlam, BC.
> 
> 5D3, Sigma 150-600C



Very nice shot.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 17, 2016)

TimoV said:


> A little Christmas feeling, still no snow... 16.12.2016 Helsinki, Finland


I'm really surprised that even in Finland there is no snow in mid december.

Frank


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 18, 2016)

"Attention: Dangerous Currents. Swimming at your own risk". 
[Frutz river, Western Austria, 2014/12/31 - no ice or snow at all right now]


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> "Attention: Dangerous Currents. Swimming at your own risk".
> [Frutz river, Western Austria, 2014/12/31 - no ice or snow at all right now]




Cool shots.


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 18, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> "Attention: Dangerous Currents. Swimming at your own risk".
> [Frutz river, Western Austria, 2014/12/31 - no ice or snow at all right now]



Interesting picture, the first one 
On the first glance it surprises, you ask yourself "where is up, down, left, right"


----------



## enice128 (Dec 18, 2016)

I took this a couple of years back with my 1DX & 50 1.2


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi AvTvM. 
Very nice shot, as stated by LordofTackle, initially it is disorientating until the subject has been assessed. Also, it looks way toooooo ccccold to swim in, but I'm guessing the signs stay up all year and the water is slightly more inviting in the summer!

Cheers, Graham. 



AvTvM said:


> "Attention: Dangerous Currents. Swimming at your own risk".
> [Frutz river, Western Austria, 2014/12/31 - no ice or snow at all right now]


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 18, 2016)

thx guys!

there is an entire series of these artificial waterfalls on the river and yes, in summer the pools are indeed nicely refreshing bathing, "shower" and platform diving spots for young daredevils. top secret: it is possible to stand behind the water curtain if you dive through it ... many fond childhood memories.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> "Attention: Dangerous Currents. Swimming at your own risk".
> [Frutz river, Western Austria, 2014/12/31 - no ice or snow at all right now]


Love the second picture.....


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 18, 2016)

Winter at the pond near to my hometown. On the morning I went there it had freezing -6 degree Celsius.


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Don Haines (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh please sir, may I have some more?


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 19, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Oh please sir, may I have some more?



the tag line perfectly matches this cute fella's posture and look. ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Don. 
That is the perfect line, cute little beggar, just glad we don't have them here, the Isle of Wight is still a red squirrel haven. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Oh please sir, may I have some more?


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice catch Don, very cute 

-Sebastian


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 19, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> Nice catch Don, very cute
> 
> -Sebastian


It sat like that watching me fill up the bird feeders, so I took pity on it and gave it a little pile of sunflower seeds of it's own....


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 19, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Oh please sir, may I have some more?


Exquisite little squirrel, Don. Love it!


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Oh please sir, may I have some more?



So cute 

Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2016)

From my backyard yesterday afternoon. The second one is detritus from an owl's lunch.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## AvTvM (Dec 20, 2016)

"Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz ... " ;D

It is snowing in Vienna, Austria today. Up to now 1 inch in city center. 8)


----------



## Mikeymb (Dec 21, 2016)

Remembered


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

Mikeymb said:


> Remembered



Nice shot.


----------



## gbchriste (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Bought my first boat this year and spent last Saturday (December 17) on it. Gotta love Florida


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Mikey. 
Very tastefully shot, nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikeymb said:


> Remembered


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi gbchriste. 
Ahh you have a bottomless hole in the ocean that you have to try to fill with money! ;D 
Very nice shot, good to see you using it to great effect for your photography. 

Cheers, Graham. 



gbchriste said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. Bought my first boat this year and spent last Saturday (December 17) on it. Gotta love Florida


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 21, 2016)

Mikeymb said:


> Remembered



very nice, really like the "positive" atmosphere in your image and approach to the topic. 8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2016)

8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2016)

Random shot from around town...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 23, 2016)

The river out back.....


----------



## gbchriste (Dec 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi gbchriste.
> Ahh you have a bottomless hole in the ocean that you have to try to fill with money! ;D
> Very nice shot, good to see you using it to great effect for your photography.
> 
> ...



Thanks! It was just a quick cell phone pic that I took to torment a friend of mine who just moved to Ohio and is struggling with several inches of ice and snow


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 25, 2016)

"Frozen. In warm light." 

[Strub-Klamm. Teufelsgraben waterfall. Salzburg, Austria.]


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi AvTvM. 
That is very nice, excellent light nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AvTvM said:


> "Frozen. In warm light."
> 
> [Strub-Klamm. Teufelsgraben waterfall. Salzburg, Austria.]


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 27, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi AvTvM.
> That is very nice, excellent light nicely done.
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham! Glad you like the image. Here's a few more from the same spot. 

"STAY FROSTY"


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice pictures, AvTvM.


----------



## dpc (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice, the contrast of the rich red vs the snow (or frost crystals?) is great. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


>


----------



## dpc (Dec 27, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Very nice, the contrast of the rich red vs the snow (or frost crystals?) is great.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham. They're ice crystals.


----------



## ADBa (Dec 31, 2016)

frost; Canon FL 200mm / 1:3.5 + Bellows + FD-EOS Adapter + EOS 7D II, ISO 640, 1/60 f 8, handheld


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2016)

ADBa said:


> frost; Canon FL 200mm / 1:3.5 + Bellows + FD-EOS Adapter + EOS 7D II, ISO 640, 1/60 f 8, handheld



Nice.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

Leaf in snow, not to stress the obvious... Trying out ON1 Photo Raw 2017.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 1, 2017)

Some more of my macro work:





















and some landscapes also:
















Frank


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Some more of my macro work:



Nice series. I especially like the 4th picture.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.

Happy New Year!


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.
> 
> Happy New Year!




Thanks, Click! A Happy New Year to you, yours and everyone on the forum.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2017)

From in and around my yard...


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2017)

dpc said:


> From in and around my yard...



Nice series, dpc. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > From in and around my yard...
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
I love the milk churns, it is amazing to think that milk used to be transported by train in containers with loose lids! 
Nice series of shots, I think if we had some snow I might be out in it taking pictures instead of sitting in bemoaning the cold, it's 4c : here today after 15c on Christmas Day. I don't think it's cold so much as the largish fluctuations stop us getting acclimatised to the cold. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> From in and around my yard...


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> I love the milk churns, it is amazing to think that milk used to be transported by train in containers with loose lids!
> Nice series of shots, I think if we had some snow I might be out in it taking pictures instead of sitting in bemoaning the cold, it's 4c : here today after 15c on Christmas Day. I don't think it's cold so much as the largish fluctuations stop us getting acclimatised to the cold.
> 
> ...


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 3, 2017)

Snowfall on Christmas Eve.
Canon EOS 5DS R, EF35mm f/2 IS USM, f/8.0, 1/160, ISO 100


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2017)

Frost encrusted bushes...


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one.


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one.



+1 me too!


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 3, 2017)

There is a nearby set of rapids that stays open most of the winter, and people started feeding the few ducks that remained.... as a result, the number of wintering ducks has increased year by year until we have this.....


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 3, 2017)

luckily, nature will soon enough regulate the problem caused by stupid "animal lovers"...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 3, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> luckily, nature will soon enough regulate the problem caused by stupid "animal lovers"...


At home, get within 100 meters of a duck and it flies away.... at this spot, they come up to you and beg for food..... But I must admit that it is impressive when a thousand ducks start marching up to you and surrounding you.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi AvTvM. Don. 
I think it has started already, the drake above the Ph in the watermark seems to be fading away already, or maybe he has been time traveling and messed with his past! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



AvTvM said:


> luckily, nature will soon enough regulate the problem caused by stupid "animal lovers"...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Don. 
A couple of nice shots, we went to a local bird reserve, they provided bird food for some of the birds (many enclosures had a don't feed me sign) and every duck for miles knew this, if you had a bag they would follow you, it was like the being the Pied Piper! ;D In fact if you rustled a paper bag of any kind ducks would appear just to check! :

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> A couple of nice shots, we went to a local bird reserve, they provided bird food for some of the birds (many enclosures had a don't feed me sign) and every duck for miles knew this, if you had a bag they would follow you, it was like the being the Pied Piper! ;D In fact if you rustled a paper bag of any kind ducks would appear just to check! :
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


That's how I got bit by a mallard. I had just fiddled around with a small bag of chewing gums, and the sound interested the ducks. When they got close I kneeled and rubbed my fingers against each other in the mallard's direction... Since I didn't have anything to offer he stretched his neck out and bit me.
Lesson learned: If you don't have food of some sort, don't get near the ducks!


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 4, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one.
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Thanks, DD!


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2017)

Snow covered prairie grasses...


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2017)

Ditto...


----------



## TimoV (Jan 7, 2017)

Some winter photos from Inkoo, Finland


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Timo.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jan 7, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi AvTvM. Don.
> I think it has started already, the drake above the Ph in the watermark seems to be fading away already, or maybe he has been time traveling and messed with his past! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I'm not worried about the ducks... what about the person feeding the ducks? They seem to have lost their identity. "Witness Protection" perhaps, or just interesting PS work.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 8, 2017)

Enderby, BC.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Enderby, BC.



Nice shot. Well done, Ryananthony.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2017)

Late to the party, I just discovered this thread. Great shots all.

We've had a couple very frosty days. Here's the little creek that has produced my beaver pond skating rink.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, that was back yard so might as well post a shot of the front.

Jack


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Jack and Timo,

these are landscapes how I expect them to look like in winter.
I remember well one week of northern light expedition holiday in Finland in March 2013. I really like these landscapes. When I see your pictures I really would like to travel again to the north.

Our winters look more like this when we have the luck having temperatures under 0 degree Celsius.
But often it is too warm and the snow fallen at night is melted away in the evening of the following day.







Frank


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 8, 2017)

@jackdouglas: back and front look good to me! 
whereabouts is it?


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Enderby, BC.




Nice shot! Although we've got plenty of foxes and especially coyotes around here I've never been able to get a decent shot of them. I was walking to work early one morning many years ago when I met a coyote ambling down the street. They not infrequently come into town at night or early in the day when few people are stirring. We stopped, stared at each other for a couple of seconds and went on our respective ways. No camera, of course.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Late to the party, I just discovered this thread. Great shots all.
> 
> We've had a couple very frosty days. Here's the little creek that has produced my beaver pond skating rink.
> 
> Jack




Looks like you live in great surroundings, Jack. Mine aren't nearly as scenic.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2017)

1. Ice fishing on the local reservoir
2. Jack rabbit trails


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Hi Jack and Timo,
> 
> these are landscapes how I expect them to look like in winter.
> I remember well one week of northern light expedition holiday in Finland in March 2013. I really like these landscapes. When I see your pictures I really would like to travel again to the north.
> ...



Hi Frank,

Nice picture.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 8, 2017)

2017-01-02 





2017-01-03 





2017-01-02 





2017-01-03


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 8, 2017)

@Photorex: great image! really like the atmosphere it conveys 8)


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 8, 2017)

7D mkII with 70-200 f/2.8L II:


Saturday Snow by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 8, 2017)

@pdirestajr

oh YES! 8) 
Let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you @click and @AvTvM for your comments.

I just did another PS edit on this picture. As we don't have as much snow as Jack, I let Photoshop do this instead of the sky.





Frank


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 9, 2017)

pdirestajr said:


> 7D mkII with 70-200 f/2.8L II:
> 
> 
> Saturday Snow by Philip DiResta, on Flickr



Love it, but I am partial to little children! Oh to be young again and playing in the snow.

Love all the other shots too. AvTvM I'm east of Edmonton, Alberta not far from Elk Island National Park. DPC I only have shown the nicest parts, the rest is a bit of an embarrassment! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2017)

pdirestajr said:


> 7D mkII with 70-200 f/2.8L II:



Lovely portrait.  Nicely done, pdirestajr.


----------



## azhelishot (Jan 13, 2017)

Flagstaff, AZ


----------



## eml58 (Jan 25, 2017)

Japan January 2017

Jigokudani near Nagano, Hot Springs Area.

Hasselblad H6D 100c & HC 210 f/4


----------



## eml58 (Jan 25, 2017)

Same Time, Same Place

5DsR & 70-200f/2.8 II


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 25, 2017)

eml58 said:


> Japan January 2017
> 
> Jigokudani near Nagano, Hot Springs Area.
> 
> Hasselblad H6D 100c & HC 210 f/4



Beautiful and lovely pose and expression - so forlorn.

Jack


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 25, 2017)

@eml58

Nice shots


----------



## Handrews (Jan 25, 2017)

One of the shots I took in the first day of heavy snowing in Bucharest Cismigiu park.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2017)

eml58 said:


> Same Time, Same Place
> 
> 5DsR & 70-200f/2.8 II



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 25, 2017)

eml58 said:


> snow monkey


like it! subject looks "deep in thought" ... or maybe just cold.


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2017)

eml58 said:


> Same Time, Same Place
> 
> 5DsR & 70-200f/2.8 II




Nice! A very pensive expression. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2017)

Local walking trail this past December. I'd posted this earlier but have removed that, gone back to the RAW file and tried to improve things.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 25, 2017)

FROZEN / IN WARM LIGHT






Austria, National Park "Danube Riparian Zone"
Got some solid ice this winter on cutoff meanders


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> FROZEN / IN WARM LIGHT
> 
> Austria, National Park "Danube Riparian Zone"
> Got some solid ice this winter on cutoff meanders


Nice, that looks like it could have been shot on the creek near my place.....


----------



## XL+ (Jan 25, 2017)

Recent winter in the Dolomites.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 25, 2017)

XL+ said:


> Recent winter in the Dolomites.



very nice! image and mountains! 8)

Sella?


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2017)

XL+ said:


> Recent winter in the Dolomites.



Nice picture, XL.


----------



## XL+ (Jan 26, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> XL+ said:
> 
> 
> > Recent winter in the Dolomites.
> ...



Thanks, AvTvM & Click.
No, Lagazuoi (some miles east of Sella group.). 46.532261, 12.000950


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 17, 2017)

Here's a winter detail shot. It's about the size of a 50p coin:


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a winter detail shot. It's about the size of a 50p coin:



I really like this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2017)

Click said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a winter detail shot. It's about the size of a 50p coin:
> ...



Very cool - is it right side up? What is it?

Jack


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...



It's a giant snow flake about 1" across, attached to a stick.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



I'll believe you but I've never seen a snowflake that size ... I don't think!

Jack


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 19, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



I haven't seen one that size before or since...it was huge...hence the photograph!


----------

